# How to knock out a cat?



## GBov

As in render it unconscious, rather than out of the ball park. ound:

But really its no laughing mater. My mums very old rescue Persian has come down with dementia and other health problems and is very near the end.

Leaving the house has always been frightening for him and now is very scary indeed so we don't want to stress him in his last moments by taking him to the vet to be put down and, as he is also mortally afraid of strangers, a vet coming to the house isn't the best option either.

What I am looking for is a way to render him unconscious with no stress to him and then I can dispatch him in his sleep with no fear on his part.

I DONT WANT anyone chiming in with any life on any terms opinions please, that is not going to be helpful in this very sad time for us all. 

He is a much loved part of the family and we will all miss him terribly.  But as responsible pet owners, its our responsibility to make his ending as painless as possible, no mater how hard it is for us.


----------



## cathleenc

I'd call your vet and ask him/her for advice - and for medication to do what you are requesting.


----------



## Barn Yarns

ask if vet will come to your home.


----------



## Ardie/WI

cathleenc said:


> I'd call your vet and ask him/her for advice - and for medication to do what you are requesting.


Yes, discuss this with the vet. I'd think that there would e a medication you could give it before leaving the house OR the vet arriving to tranquilize the cat.


----------



## d'vash

Situations such as yours are often, and in such cases a sedative is provided prior to the vet visit. The vet will provide you with the sedative before hand (go into the office yourself, the cat does not need to be present), explain the ins and outs and will also tell you about the strict time-interval for the administration of the sedative prior to his arrival. Once you have administered, he can then come into your home, and inject the euthanasia solution. 

All the best.


----------



## GBov

I have no wish to shock or upset anyone but the vet charges a bundle and a bullet is cheap and very effective but my mum wants to be sure her grand old fellow is totally asleep before I do it.

Benadryl was suggested in an online search I did but no one was really sure if it would knock a cat out or just make him drowsy.

Again, no wish to offend but the last time we went through this was when we tried to have our very old and ailing lab put down and no fewer than THREE vets refused, saying they could keep him going for two or three more years.

Yeh, but two or three years of suffering is NOT ACCEPTABLE!!! 

And I WILL NOT put my mum through that again, it tore her up. Bad enough to bring yourself to the point of being able to let your treasured pet go but then to have to argue it with someone telling you that you are wrong and heartless to put him down...........

Sorry to rant, it upset me too  and, as we are too new in the area to have a trusted vet, this is the way we want to go with this sad duty.


----------



## Wolfy-hound

If the vet will give you sedation for the cat, THEN you can use the bullet. A bullet properly placed is as humane a death as you can get. Just make certain of where you're doing it before it's time.

The sedation can be for a "car trip" for instance. If the vet will give you meds for that, it will possibly knock the cat out since he's already very old. But I doubt he'd be "out unconscious". 

Don't use Benedryl as it can backfire and instead of making the cat go to sleep, it will wire him up, even leading to a frantic spazzing out activity level which could itself kill the cat, but not peacefully like you want. 

If the vet will give you meds for say... two car trips... ahem... but definitely research what overdoses will do. Sometimes too much will cause issues, seizures, etc. There's a reason why only vets get those drugs. It's really difficult to use them properly.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Wolfy-hound said:


> If the vet will give you sedation for the cat, THEN you can use the bullet. A bullet properly placed is as humane a death as you can get. Just make certain of where you're doing it before it's time.
> 
> The sedation can be for a "car trip" for instance. If the vet will give you meds for that, it will possibly knock the cat out since he's already very old. But I doubt he'd be "out unconscious".
> 
> Don't use Benedryl as it can backfire and instead of making the cat go to sleep, it will wire him up, even leading to a frantic spazzing out activity level which could itself kill the cat, but not peacefully like you want.
> 
> If the vet will give you meds for say... two car trips... ahem... but definitely research what overdoses will do. Sometimes too much will cause issues, seizures, etc. There's a reason why only vets get those drugs. It's really difficult to use them properly.



He could give a regular dose of Benadryl to the cat to see how it will react first. Dipenhydramine is used for dogs and cats and the recommended dose would be available online.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

Is the cat happy to let you pet him? If so it would probably be less traumatic to just go outside to sit and pet him for a few minutes, then switch to petting with a pistol, then doing the deed while he's contentedly purring. Giving a cat a pill is stressful in and of itself, especially to the cat.


----------



## GBov

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Is the cat happy to let you pet him? If so it would probably be less traumatic to just go outside to sit and pet him for a few minutes, then switch to petting with a pistol, then doing the deed while he's contentedly purring. Giving a cat a pill is stressful in and of itself, especially to the cat.


If he were mine, I would give him a can of his favorite cat food and send him over the rainbow bridge while he is eating, like I did for a poisoned cat not too long ago but he is my mums cat and she has a horror of its going wrong.

The fact that I dispatch almost all of our meat quite successfully doesn't seem to matter, its more heart than head talking right now with her. 

Poor old thing - cat, not mum lol - sits looking at us trying to figure out who we all are and yet five days ago he was his normal self. So sad. This aging thing sucks!


----------



## d'vash

So, in what direction is you're mother leaning towards? I think dispatching would be more stressful to mom, than the cat. Definitely no need to bring upon stress to her, in an already fragile time.


----------



## K Epp

Any type of human pain pill or muscle relaxer should knock it out for you and maybe do the job.


----------



## DaniR1968

What changed 5 days ago? Was the cat given meds or treated for fleas?

If you do it, wait until Mom is gone, give the cat a can of tuna, and do it while he's eating. It will be over before he knows it. I think your Mom will be traumatized by that even if Kitty is fast asleep.


----------



## simi-steading

I recently had to put my cat down... I took her to the vet... I did this at my wife's pushing... I wanted to take her to the farm and do it myself.. 

I don't want to get you upset, but let me say, just because a vet gives them something to put them to sleep, then gives them the injection that takes them out, it's not always pretty for the cat... There can be convulsions, and in the case of my cat, she also got sick.. It tore me up.. .She would have went out a lot easier had I of taken her to the farm and done it myself...


----------



## GBov

simi-steading said:


> I recently had to put my cat down... I took her to the vet... I did this at my wife's pushing... I wanted to take her to the farm and do it myself..
> 
> I don't want to get you upset, but let me say, just because a vet gives them something to put them to sleep, then gives them the injection that takes them out, it's not always pretty for the cat... There can be convulsions, and in the case of my cat, she also got sick.. It tore me up.. .She would have went out a lot easier had I of taken her to the farm and done it myself...


That is EXACTLY why she wants it done at home this time. Her last cat - we had him 17 years - had the same thing happen as yours. His death was NOT the good peaceful death he deserved and she paid for! :grit:

I think I will try to do it when she isn't home and just let him sit in a nice big cage outside for awhile, which he loves, and then give him his favorite catfood and set his spirit free as he eats.

Early this spring he was attacked by a coyote but he got better, wounds healed up fine but last month he started looking down and off his feed. He is back eating now but just doesn't know who anyone is and keeps falling off things. Its very sad to see him so confused.

Its a good thing I can step up for her though, no one else in the family could dispatch him. When I had to do our Siamese cat who had eaten a skink it made me sad for quite awhile but also proud that I could do what was needed.

Pets are all about joy and sorrow, arnt they?


----------



## Ravenlost

Yes they are. My heart goes out to you and your mom.


----------



## Maura

Ask the vet exactly where you should aim and at what angle.


----------



## Appalachia

Cats have a large brain relative to their skull. 

http://newvaluestreams.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/cat3.jpg

I think a well placed hollow point 22 cal bullet is the quickest way for the cat to go. It might flop a little bit but its just reflexes. 

Less gory but longer option is to put it in a cardboard box and route car exhaust into the box. Either way do it when your mom is gone.


----------



## CathyGo

Appalachia said:


> Less gory but longer option is to put it in a cardboard box and route car exhaust into the box.


The gases are hot and generally cause the animal to panic as they asphyxiate. The animal shouldn't suffer because somebody is afraid to get their hands dirty.

I'll add my vote to a hollow point .22 The round is so small I'd be afraid it wouldn't completely destroy the brain without using a hollow point.


----------



## CathyGo

Maura said:


> Ask the vet exactly where you should aim and at what angle.


Draw a line from the base of each ear to the opposite eye. Shoot at the intersection of the "x" that's formed.


----------



## TrainChaser

Talk to your vet. Tell him what you want to do. He will either help you or not help you -- he won't have you arrested. My vet would be okay with this, yours may be, too. 

I don't think Benedryl will put him down enough to do the job.

Good luck.


----------

